# Running out of ideas...



## ready4peace (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm new to this site and I've been searching for answers for months now. I've been with my husband for almost 6 six years. We've been married for 2 years. He spent three years incarcerated. When we first met it was like he knew me inside and out and it still feels that way from time to time. During his incarceration we had the same values and dreams for our marriage. I tried to not take in the advice that everyone has on 
"men in jail say what you want to hear", due to him being so sincere before his incarceration. When he got out we got married fairly quickly. On our two year anniversary I found out he had been talking with another woman he met at a barbershop. I was devasted because I know we had problems but I never saw this coming. I thought we were honest and truthfully about our feelings but I was so wrong. He claims they only talked on the phone and meet up at the barbershop a few times. When it first happened he begged for forgiveness and we went to marriage counseling for a month or so. I haven't gotten over it and he wants me to move on. His behavior is worse now than it was when I didn't know about his affair. I just want peace within myself and its so hard. Where do I go from here?:scratchhead:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

ready4peace said:


> Where do I go from here?:scratchhead:


Out the door and don't look back.


----------



## Suckerpunched (Jan 27, 2011)

Focus on yourself. Breathe.

He's had an affair, his behavior is worse.....How is this good for you?

Why don't you go to a counselor by yourself? Take some time to rediscover you.
Maybe then the thoughts is your head will start to straighten out....


----------



## ready4peace (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice. I called someone today.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you're going to get some help. You need help sorting things out, and getting to where you feel you want better for yourself than someone who would do you this way. I really hope for your sake that you're able to do that.


----------

